# OEBT berried today!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just found her out front this am....she's been hiding way in the back where I couldn't see her...she must have molted after I dosed the tank with EROS.

So it could be one of my Royal Blues that's the Daddy or one of the OEBT males...will have to wait 30 days now to find out.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wooohooo, just found another OEBT berried today. This time I don't know who's the Daddy as I have CRS/CBS/Snows and Crystal White Bees, OEBT
and Royal Blue Tigers all sharing this tank....could be any one of those.

I have her in the marina breeder box now along with the other Mamma, who will go 1st, so it will be interesting to see what comes out of the paint box.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The other female that is berried is NOT the OEBT but my Royal Blue Tiger female...now that's gonna be interesting


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Your tank is gonna fill up quick at this rate!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh good....the more the merrier


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oh..*

Very nice!!!  hardly see any of these for sale on here.. Such a stunning creature...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, I truly LOVE these tiger shrimps. They are much more active than
CRS. I found mine hanging off the roots of my frogbit yesterday acting
like acrobats going from one to the other. The CRS were sitting on an oak
leave just eating 

Had lots of males flying around in the tank yesterday, so I think something
was going on....hope to find another berried female soon


----------

